# Rebuilding front differential



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Well i went riding a couple of weekends ago and my front diff was clicking when i had it in 4wd. Not cool at all. Well when i got it home the right side when your sitting on the bike was leaking out the seal. I just replaced that seal so i couldnt understand why it was leaking. So i pulled out the axle and what da know that roller bearing that the axle sits on was in pieces. Those bearins went through the whole diff. Dang i was mad. I just took the diff apart and cleaned everything. All the spiders and clutches were good just that dang bearins was everywhere. Well im going to go ahead and buy the kit thats got all new bearings and seals in it. This may sound stupid but i dont want to get into something i might regret cause i have not done this before. Is it hard to replace the bearins and seals in this front differential???


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

no just takes time but i havent yet seen a kit. i had to buy all bearings and seals individually. ran me 217 with tax


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Well they do make a kit that has all the bearings and seals in it. No spider gears or nothing. It was $95 plus tax. These are one of the situations where i question myself before i get into it lol. I was told it wasnt hard but i was being curious you know....


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

its really a simple design but id recommend going to our "how tos" and doing the front diff upgrade on ur spiders while ur in there


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the bearing kit is less than 100$ but u need a special socket to remove the pinion and get to that bearing and it cost 180$. mines in the shop right now cuz the labor charge is less than that socket


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Byrd tell me about that upgrade on the spider gears? Im curious


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

post up where and what kit this is itd save time searching around to get all the stuff for all the diff rebuild threads that get started


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Moose has the kit like he's talking about. I recently ordered one for one of my buddies...came with all bearings and seals just as deadman said and it ran me $100 at a local atv shop. (Eastex in Crosby....for those of you that live around here)


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Whats going on filthy? Yes filthy is right i paid a $100 bucks for the kit. The bearings and seals all in it and moose makes it. Ordered it at Eastex in Crosby. Any local ATV shop should be able to get it if they deal with moose.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^NM homie....you know, the usual. Holla at me if you need a hand with that diff. I've never messed with one, but dont mind getting my hands dirty if I can help.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Deadman: Well...honestly, I thought gettin the **** diff outta the frame was FAR more complicated and temper testing than any part of doin seals or bearings in the diff. While ya got it apart though, I HIGHLY recommend gettin yer spider gears honed about 3 thou. to prevent seizing on the cross pin when it heats up. Did i mention that this is HIGHLY recommended!! good luck


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

If u look in the how to's we have a thread that's shows u how to grind oiler cuts in the shafts that ur spider gears rest on to keep them from seizing up. U could hone the spiders but most of us don't have a hone or don't Wana pay someone to do it 

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

For sure filthy cause i have never messed with the front diff either but im interested in learning so thats why i want to do this myself you know. To be honest if you got some time this week i wouldnt mind having a second pair of eyes doing this with me filthy. I will text you later on that ok.


----------

